# "Willard"



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw this movie for the first time a couple of weeks ago, and now it's my friend's new nickname for me. Has anyone here seen it? It's a sort of black comedy about a crazy guy who keeps millions of "pet" rats in his house and eventually begins to suspect that the largest one (which looks more like a pouched rat than a regular one, but how and ever) is turning against him. It's such a weird movie, but kind of funny in parts if you're a rat keeper. Though I admit, there's a bit where his favourite rat is killed by his boss that isn't that pleasant. You don't actually see anything gory, but it's implied. Other than that, it's a strange but oddly amusing film! http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0310357/


----------



## PipRat (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes! I just checked, and they have it on Netflix if anyone subscribes. I'll have to watch it, Crispin Glover plays Willard.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

That's the guy! There's an older version, but the one on TV that I saw was Crispin Glover, aka Marty McFly's dad in Back to the Future.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

Ha ha that looks great i just got netflix so its definetly going to be in my instant cue!


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

My parents suggested to have me watch "Willard" and the sequel "Ben" and i bought both the old versions on DVD. The killing of Socrates, his favorite rat, is implied but you do see the rat getting poked repeatedly and more and more blood before he dies. They were both made in the 70's. I haven't seen the new version of Willard yet, I have Netflix, but only instant streaming. I actually watched Willard with my boys and told them not to get any funny ideas. Still have yet to watch Ben, but I heard it is great and Michael Jackson had a song called Ben for that movie that he won some awards on.

I think the main reason my parents wanted me to watch Willard and Ben to try and discourage me from getting my rats...didn't really work and I think they enjoyed the movie.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I saw this movie (the remake) a while ago. By "a while," I mean I was... 13? 14? I'm not sure... Haha. Anyway, the point of this story is that I had a hamster who I named Socrates because of it.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Genuinely considered calling one of my new rats Socrates or Ben after seeing that movie, but then I thought it might be a bad omen. So now the new trend is calling them after members of the Avengers. If only I could build a little red and gold Iron Man suit for one of 'em....


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I love that movie, I have only seen the newest one though. Romeo (one of my boys) and I watch it sometimes. Ben is a pouched rat, I think.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I have seen the originals and the remake . I dont pay much attention to the story line I just like watching all the rats hop about, but I have to keep reminding myself that these are only actor rats. No one is really getting hurt.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I know what you mean about having to remind yourself they're only actors. Though I did read somewhere that the trainers used to pick up the Gambian pouched rat by the tail. I don't know an awful lot about Gambians, but I'm fairly certain that's not how you do it! There's another movie, an Irish one (it's in English, but it's filmed in Ireland and all Irish actors) just called "Rat", where a dad is transformed into a big white rat and the family kind of continue as if nothing has happened, referring to the rat as if it's still their dad. It's actually really funny, but last time I watched it I had my pet rats and cringed every time they shouted at him!


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

Funny that you mentioned "Rat" because I was talking to someone today about a movie called "Rat" I am not sure if it is the same one. She said she saw it years ago and that it was about a bunch of giant rats that take over a town and eat people. I have yet to actually find info on that movie though.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

This thread brought back a memory. I was a young girl when the movie 'Ben' came out. I remember I found a picture of Ben in a magazine. I cut it out and glued it to a big constrution paper heart and wrote "I love Ben" on it and stuck it up on my bedroom wall. Funny. There is all so an awesome scene in that movie where all the rats raid a grocery store and demolish it. I am going to have to rent that movie again if I can find it.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Haha! Ben was teh sequel to Willard wasn't it? I didn't see that one, I'll have to give it a watch though.


----------



## GhostMouse (Sep 6, 2011)

So I just looked up Willard and Ben to see if it mentioned Ben being a Gambian rat. (I couldn't find anything about him for the originals, but he was played by a Gambian in the 2003 version.)

Anyway, having only seen the 2003 version of Willard, I'd never seen the movie poster for the original. You guys, this rat... this rat is derping so hard... I don't even know what to say. I can't look at it without giggling. I just have to share it with you all...


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

LOL. Omg that rat's face. He's so funny looking, and the dramatic caption just makes it even more hilarious. Thanks for sharing :')


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Another OMG! ha ha ha. With out giving it away, In the 70's version Ben was the sequal to Willard. It was about a young sick boy who was unable to go out and play like the rest of the kids, So he found Ben the rat, and they became friends. It was more of a heart touching movie than than the scary movie that Willard was.

And I do still love Ben! ;D


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

See them both!


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

dang! i just looked on my netflix and they didnt have either on the instant Queue :-( i need to get some discs back on my plan!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

The theme song to "Ben" by Michael Jackson. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msqfQpoFTYk


----------

